
Hygen – The simple, fast, and scalable code generator that lives in your project - mimiflynn
https://github.com/jondot/hygen
======
jefflombardjr
Ohhh I like this. The idea of having sub-project level boilerplate is great.
i.e. being able to generate components or whatever rather than a whole project
like you'd see with Yeoman. There's probably a ton of stuff like this out
there that I'm unaware of, but I like the simplicity of this project.

The Redux case mentioned in the docs is what sold me.
[http://www.hygen.io/redux](http://www.hygen.io/redux)

